# 10 week old puppy exercise



## MattyP (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi All,

I wanted to ask some advice about my 10 week old puppy Morrison, and his exercise.

We have only had him for 5 days so far. We have been taking him for short walks around the block (10 - 15 minutes). As well as playing in the backyard. Having read some posts should I not be taking him for a walk yet and just stick to backyard plays? If so, until what age? I don't want to damage his growth plates or hips.

As well he just tears up the outside stairs by himself (maybe 6 stairs). Should I be carrying him?

Thanks for any tips / advice - hopefully I haven't done any damage in these few days.

Matt

Matt


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think little walks like the ones you are doing are absolutely fine. Just stick to maybe 10 minutes in the morning and maybe another short one in the evening and I doubt that would be overdoing it. Has he has all is vaccinations yet?
I also think that amount of steps would be fine...as you probably won't be able to carry him for long anyway! I personally wouldnt worry too much about 6 outside steps...we've never really had to deal with steps with Tilly so I could be mistaken....?


----------



## MattyP (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. He has had his first set at 8 weeks so we are due for his next ones in early May. Is there anything I should be worried about walking him with only 1 set?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well I don't think it is recommended...I think the second set is meant to boost the immunity further...but I dont know all that much about vaccines. I would just carry him around until he gets the final set to be safe. You can let him meet other dogs that you know are up to date with their injections and that will be really beneficial for him...I would just carry him around to socialise him to new situations...(walking near traffic/people/children) and worry about walks when he is fully vaccinated.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe a walk around the block is fine. My vet said to stay away from parks, and other dog poop. And daisy is 3 months going in for her next set of shots in a week or so. I think its great ur dog will walk with you around the block. Daisy trys to pull and pull and it sounds like shes chocking herself with her coller. As for the stairs I got daisy when she was 5.5 weeks, and I carried her up and down the stairs until she was 2 months. Then i just walked up and down the stairs behind her to make sure she was taking her time and being careful. Now she rips and tears up and down the stairs, but shes still careful. When I had my first shepard I was told to carry him up and down the stairs til he was 6months. I was like YOU try an carry a 6month old shepard. But doing that made the shepard afraid to come up and down the stairs on his own when it was time. So as long as the little one is being careful and they arent going up and down the stairs 50 times in 5 mins kinda thing they should be fine.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

quick note, after the second set of vaccines, your pup will be able to go to parks and stuff like that.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...05-how-much-excercise-four-month-old-pup.html

The above is another thread on here about exercising a puppy, I posted it b/c monomer gave some excellent advice.


----------



## Ajax21 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a ten week old golden that we have been taking on two 20 - 30 min walks per day and we have play times in between. The walks are always at his pace except for the last 50 yards or so where we run together to the front door. Should we cut his walk times down?


----------

